# Assign #52 Animals



## Jeff Canes (Mar 30, 2007)

The new not so bi-weekly assignment is animals. Sorry for delay its been a tough month. So I decide to go with an easy one.

Remember to read the RULES before you post!!! Photos posted in the assignments threads are to be NEW PHOTOS taken for the assignment ONLY!

If you have a photo that you would like to submit, but it was taken before this assignment was posted, PLEASE DO NOT POST IT HERE! If you have taken photos before this date that fit the theme and you'd like to share, please post them in any of the in the themes index or other galleries


_If you want to see and do the old assignment you need to change the "Display Options" at the bottom of this page. The default is set to show the threads for  last week" but you can change it to "beginning" and then update the page with the Show Threads button._


----------



## Garbz (Apr 12, 2007)

3 weeks and no submissions. What's with that.

Here's all I could come up with today. My brain seems to be failing, maybe because winter is coming 







Was trying a new angle on an old subject.


----------



## DRodgers (Apr 14, 2007)




----------



## niccig (Apr 15, 2007)




----------



## sabbath999 (Apr 16, 2007)

Ok, since 95 percent of my pictures are of animals, I went out to intentionally try to shoot a picture of the least "animal" animal I could find...

This is from yesterday:


----------



## sabbath999 (Apr 16, 2007)

Here was my other idea: BTW it's a fruit bat, hanging upside down... shot at 1 second (handheld against glass)...


----------



## sabbath999 (Apr 16, 2007)

And... here's one more, but it's kind of similar to another shot I had previously done... still... since the theme was "animals" not just "animal" I thought I might submit it as well...


----------



## Kingpatzer (Apr 17, 2007)

Here's mine:


----------



## morydd (Apr 17, 2007)

A carriage horse.


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 18, 2007)

A sheep who I met the other day:


----------



## invisible (Apr 22, 2007)




----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 19, 2007)

bump


----------

